# P2407 Evaporative Emission System Leak Detection Pump Sense / Intermittent



## mediaseth (Jan 26, 2020)

I've recently had the 2019 emissions recall work done, or firmware update, as it seems to be. There was an engine code prior that they said was related to the recall work. "All set," they said. A few days later, the check engine light returns. I bought an OBD scanner and it reads p2407. Based on my google-fu, it can be anything from a loose gas cap (nope) to some sort of pump in the car. Is that right? Could the recall work have anything to do with this? I have to keep driving it until an appointment at the dealership Tuesday.

Thanks


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

mediaseth said:


> .....have to keep driving it until an appointment at the dealership Tuesday....


You can drive it for years with no issue. It is not something that needs attention.


----------



## mediaseth (Jan 26, 2020)

*Evap detection pump replaced*

Easy warranty fix - it was the Evap Leak Detection Pump (or something like that). I don't suppose many of these fail as I've seen nothing else about it.


----------



## TheRyanOse (Jan 8, 2021)

I think this is what is wrong with my 2015 jetta. I'd love to drive it for years with no issue, but my oil light comes on every 3 weeks and I have to top it off again. The oil cop (not gas, oil) looks like the oil has been evaporating right through it (or around?), and it gets all gritty. I'm not leaking oil, I never leave oil stains on the ground when I park. But I'm definitely burning off oil. If i have the evap leak detection pump fixed, would this fix the issue I'm having? Also what's the typical cost for this repair? Money is tight.....


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

The EVAP leak detection pump has nothing to do with burning oil nor would it trigger a low oil light. The Atlas’ leak detection pump is located in the right rear wheel well and is part of the EVAP system relating to the fuel tank.

EDIT: to add to this, my pump was also throwing a fault code (and stopping remote start from working) with less than 1000 miles on the vehicle, cleared it and it came back so the dealer had to replace the pump. There was zero effect on drivability.


----------



## TheRyanOse (Jan 8, 2021)

Any idea why I'm pulling the P2407 code and burning oil? P2407 is an emissions code, but it's general. Doesn't tell me exactly what's going on.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

TheRyanOse said:


> Any idea why I'm pulling the P2407 code and burning oil? P2407 is an emissions code, but it's general. Doesn't tell me exactly what's going on.


An EVAP fault shouldn’t cause any problem with the engine burning oil, so I would guess it’s two separate issues. If you know someone with VCDS, there might be other faults that are stored not showing up on a regular OBD scanner that could help point you in the right direction.

At this point, with the Atlas any way, it looks like this particular fault is only related to the pump and not to an oil burning situation.


----------



## TheRyanOse (Jan 8, 2021)

bboshart said:


> An EVAP fault shouldn’t cause any problem with the engine burning oil, so I would guess it’s two separate issues. If you know someone with VCDS, there might be other faults that are stored not showing up on a regular OBD scanner that could help point you in the right direction.
> 
> At this point, with the Atlas any way, it looks like this particular fault is only related to the pump and not to an oil burning situation.


Thank you, I'll look into it. Just don't want to have to bring it to the dealer and have them tell me it's a $2,000.00 repair (figure of speech...).


----------

